# Appeal on PR Rejection



## Srihith (Dec 7, 2016)

HI,

This is regarding my Friend's rejection on PR.

He was on general permit and applied for PR on November 2016. Unfortunately, on Feb he has lost his job with the employer, he was on general permit. 

Now his PR got rejected as he is not working for that company but he has other offer letter in hand.

Can anyone please advice, if there is way to appeal for the same.


Thank you!!


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Appeals generally take a long time like forever. Rather re-apply. Which category was he applying for since he was on a general work permit.


----------



## Maribisquit (Nov 8, 2016)

How long does it take for the Appeal? I am now waiting 9 months. 

Regards,
Marietta


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

i am waiting almost 1 year for an appeal on Pr rejection based on employer not contactable to verify employment, utter nonsense. After 12 months, your only recourse is honestly to get a high court order to force a decision with a few days, 7 i think according to the lawyer? but it costs anything from R5k to R20k depending on your lawyer, after 2 more months i will have hit the 12 month wait and then will have to go the high court order route so will update you on that her eon the forum, otherwise .. good luck!


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

There is thread on PR Appeals on this forum . Check that one to get detailed info from people who have actually done appeals.


----------



## Maribisquit (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks! Good luck!!!


----------



## sammy2 (May 31, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Tweet @ronneymarhule to get faster outcome on appeal. I got my CSV appeal outcome in 10 days.


----------

